# Socialism watch



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of interest in threads dealing with various aspects of the socialist bacterium multiplying within our borders. So here is the Socialism Watch. There seems to be no lack of news concerning its encroachment.

Example #1:
*U.S. Seeks Expanded Power to Seize Firms*

U.S. Seeks Expanded Power to Seize Firms


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

American ideal under challenge

By Clifford D. May | Saturday, March 28, 2009 | http://www.bostonherald.com | Op-Ed 
The question posed by social scientist Charles Murray at the American Enterprise Institute's annual dinner this month could hardly have been simpler: Do Americans want the United States to be like Europe?
He asked as someone who admires Europe and Europeans. He asked also because it is becoming increasingly apparent that restructuring the United States along the lines of the European social democratic model is the change many in the new administration - perhaps including President Barack Obama himself - believe in.
Murray is convinced that Europeanizing America is a bad idea, and not only because the European model creates chronically "sclerotic economies." More significant, he says, is the fact that embracing the European model means discarding the Founders' revolutionary re-invention of government, and of the relationship between the state and the citizen. Murray argues this would inevitably "enfeeble" the habits and institutions that have been singularly responsible for making America "robust and vital."
American ideal under challenge - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Such an approach would mean replacing the traditional American concept of sovereignty - U.S. citizens governing themselves within the framework of the U.S. Constitution - with "responsible sovereignty," a euphemism for ceding sovereignty to the United Nations in the interest of building "global governance."
> 
> Bolton argues that following this course would make America weaker while strengthening "international organizations, which have, time and again, proved inefficient and ineffective."


What a horrifying concept. The difference between the US and European view on nationality can be summed up very simply. The European lives as a _subject_, coddled and cared for by a nanny-government that grants them freedoms as they see fit. These freedoms can be taken away at the whim of their nanny-government, as is often the case in European socialist paradises. There is no true freedoms of the press, of speech or even religion, as nanny-governments will do whatever they want to, with little regard for what the people want.

The American lives as a _citizen_, independent, tough, and able to care for himself, with a government that responds to his will, not the opposite. Citizens don't live in fear of their government, because, ultimately, the power is in their hands to argue with, disagree, sue, demonstrate and, if necessary, revolt. The framers put in that escape clause of the second amendment precisely to insure the government never became autocratic. People shouldn't fear their governments, governments should fear their people.

Myself, and a lot of other like-minded Americans, would rather die then see this country turn back into some kind of half-assed socialist, European colony. If this is truly the government's intention then stand by to stand by; we will not go quietly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

If you told me a few years ago that I wouldn't think the idea of an armed revolt against the government was so far-fetched in 2009, I would have suggested mental health counseling.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Scary Stuff


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone catch Glenn Beck last night?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Its so bad that I have to prevent myself from watching these shows too much. Its like drinking too much. I start to sound like a mental patient. Whats sad is 99% of the stuff Glen Beck says is true to a significant extent.

How the fuck do you spend Trillions and then say I want to save money now? This is like a criminal committing a crime that involves life imprisonment and saying I want to be good now please let me out!

Its hard to believe its only been oh shit if I am counting right 60 DAYS!

60 DAYS! WTF. Oh well as long as I can safely and freely commute to and from work and school I am happy. But I will not go quietly into the night. I will express my distaste. I will keep track of my state representatives who are not bad when it comes to gun and tax issues (They seem to be centerist democrats)

I will not write Teddy, Richy and Johnny because they are the cause of this problem, it would be like writing a drug dealer a letter to help you quit drugs. We have Barney *** in this state.

What concerns me the most and alarms me is the .gov messing with healthcare. The Massachusetts Plan actually does work fairly well. That is the farthest the feds should go. Single payer healthcare does not work!

Look at the other countries! I am distraught that my union the MNA pushes this shit. WTF will it do. It will not get anymore nurses hired, if anything hospitals will close etc. Most hospitals and nursing homes are barely making it now with the payments from the various insurance companies. Having one insurance company pay everything would be disasterous.

Government has brought great things like the post office which has a monopoly on mail boxes and small letters. The post office is FUBARd.

The VA while a good system can barely handle the current WWII vets and Vietnam Vets. I have no idea how the VA is going to adequetly care for the influx of the current veterans. If anything the .gov should be putting more healthcare resources into the VA.

Did you also know that if your on dialysis for a short period of time Medicare kicks in (no matter if your 1 year old or 100 years old). Congress sets the amount of drug for your Kidneys. They have messed that up also.

For now I want to cling to the old times:

Some Ronald Reagan Quotes:

_"All the waste in a year from a nuclear power plant can be stored under a desk._"

_"Government does not solve problems; it subsidizes them"._

_"Government exists to protect us from each other. Where government has gone beyond its limits is in deciding to protect us from ourselves._"

_"Government's first duty is to protect the people, not run their lives." _

_"Government's view of the economy could be summed up in a few short phrases: If it moves, tax it. If it keeps moving, regulate it. And if it stops moving, subsidize it.
Ronald Reagan "_

_"Governments tend not to solve problems, only to rearrange them._"

Now excuse me it is 10PM and I am late for my medication _:up: 
_


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The silent minority has remained silent for too long.

In 1775, 1/3rd of the colonists were Tories, 1/3rd didn't care, and the other 1/3rd created the greatest country in the world. It'll take 1/3rd to keep it that way.

One small example of the 1/3rd:


> *Sales of "Atlas Shrugged" Soar in the Face of Economic Crisis*
> 
> Washington, D.C., February 23, 2009--Sales of Ayn Rand's "Atlas Shrugged" have almost tripled over the first seven weeks of this year compared with sales for the same period in 2008. This continues a strong trend after bookstore sales reached an all-time annual high in 2008 of about 200,000 copies sold.
> "Americans are flocking to buy and read 'Atlas Shrugged' because there are uncanny similarities between the plot-line of the book and the events of our day" said Yaron Brook, Executive Director at the Ayn Rand Center for Individual Rights. "Americans are rightfully concerned about the economic crisis and government's increasing intervention and attempts to control the economy. Ayn Rand understood and identified the deeper causes of the crisis we're facing, and she offered, in 'Atlas Shrugged,' a principled and practical solution consistent with American values."


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Obama Wants to Control the Banks
There's a reason he refuses to accept repayment of TARP money.
By STUART VARNEY

I must be naive. I really thought the administration would welcome the return of bank bailout money....

Fast forward to today, and that same bank is begging to give the money back. The chairman offers to write a check, now, with interest. He's been sitting on the cash for months and has felt the dead hand of government threatening to run his business and dictate pay scales. He sees the writing on the wall and he wants out. But the Obama team says no, since unlike the smaller banks that gave their TARP money back, this bank is far more prominent. The bank has also been threatened with "adverse" consequences if its chairman persists. That's politics talking, not economics.
Barack Obama Maintains Control Over Banks By Refusing to Accept Repayment of TARP Money - WSJ.com


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

That's a scary article. Watch, the US government will move to "nationalize" all industries soon, just like Cuba.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I have had it with hand outs of any kind! The idea is simply Unamerican and should no longer be tolerated by tax payers. Those socialists living off of welfare who are constantly multiplying and making no effort to find work should be shut off. They are a lag on resources and commit crime regardless of weather we subsidize their need for the dish network and bling. Moreover, they certainly shouldn't have the right to vote. Turn off supply and they'll go elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Fidel Castro to Congressional Black Caucus members: 'How can we help President Obama?' | Top of the Ticket | Los Angeles Times


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Bobby L. Rush* (D-Ill.) SHOULD STAY IN CUBA! He is an asshole. A total unamerican POS! Anti-gun anti common sense.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Rasmussen Reports: The Most Comprehensive Public Opinion Data Anywhere
Just 53% Say Capitalism Better Than Socialism
Only 53% of American adults believe capitalism is better than socialism.
The latest Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey found that 20% disagree and say socialism is better. Twenty-seven percent (27%) are not sure which is better.
___________________________________________

20% of AmeriKans are commies
27% of Americans are retarded


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

When I say Obama is a socialist or that he supports socialism. I get looks from people like I am talking about U-F-Os.

While not socialism in name he is a socialist in practice 

What is next banning catholic stuff from the catholic college??

Wait a minute.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Socialist is no longer a bad word. The hippies that have taken over our departments of education have won.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We need Eric Cartman to address the hippie issue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Georgetown Says It Covered Over Name of Jesus to Comply With White House Request
Wednesday, April 15, 2009
By Edwin Mora

(CNSNews.com) - Georgetown University says it covered over the monogram "IHS"--symbolizing the name of Jesus Christ-because it was inscribed on a pediment on the stage where President Obama spoke at the university on Tuesday and the White House had asked Georgetown to cover up all signs and symbols there.
http://www.cnsnews.com/public/content/article.aspx?RsrcID=46667


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

This is from a Russian persecptive. How times have changed.:

American capitalism gone with a whimper

It must be said, that like the breaking of a great dam, *the American decent into Marxism is happening with breath taking speed, against the back drop of a passive, hapless sheeple*, excuse me dear reader, I meant people.

True, the situation has been well prepared on and off for the past century, especially the past twenty years. The initial testing grounds was conducted upon our Holy Russia and a bloody test it was. But we Russians would not just roll over and give up our freedoms and our souls, no matter how much money Wall Street poured into the fists of the Marxists.

Those lessons were taken and used to properly prepare the American populace for the surrender of their freedoms and souls, to the whims of their elites and betters.

First, the population was dumbed down through a politicized and substandard education system based on pop culture, rather then the classics. Americans know more about their favorite TV dramas then the drama in DC that directly affects their lives. They care more for their "right" to choke down a McDonalds burger or a BurgerKing burger than for their constitutional rights. Then they turn around and lecture us about our rights and about our "democracy". Pride blind the foolish.......
American capitalism gone with a whimper - Pravda.Ru


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

It's sad when a Russian has a point


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I shamelessly stole this response to a liberal from another site,

I recently asked my friend's little girl what she wanted to be when she grows up. She said she wanted to be president some day. 

Both of her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there, so I asked her, "If you were president what would be the first thing you would do?" 

She replied, "I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people." 

Her parents beamed. 

"Wow... what a worthy goal." I told her, "But you don't have to wait until you're president to do that. You can come over to my house and mow the lawn, pull weeds, and sweep my yard, and I'll pay you $50. Then I'll take you over to the grocery store where homeless guys hang out, and you can give them the $50, you earned, to use toward food and a new house." 

She thought that over for a few seconds, then she looked me straight in the eye and asked, "Why doesn't the homeless guy come over and do the work, and you can just pay him the $50?" 

I said, "Welcome to the Republican Party." 

Her parents still aren't speaking to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Common sense. Even a caveman knows it.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> Common sense. Even a caveman knows it.


UM not all...........................................


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

This is a great video of a NY congressman getting the third degree from his voters. The Vet yelling at him about how the VA healthcare works is the best. We need more of this:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOLs7Cybnqw"]YouTube- TIM BISHOP PROTEST, SETAUKET, NY (part one)[/nomedia]


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The Veteran takes him on at the 2:47 mark and it's good. 

That system sucks and should be a good lesson for anyone who supports Odramacare. My father, a Vietnam Veteran, sat in a waiting room behind scumbag SSI and welfare cases that never worked a day in their lives until he could take it no more. If we the Gov't treats our Veterans in such a poor manner, I can only imagine what they'll do to us.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

A poster depicting Barack Obama as Batman villain The Joker has been 
called 'mean-spirited and dangerous' by the U.S. President's supporters.

The image, which has been adopted by Mr Obama's critics, shows him 
wearing the white face paint and smudged red lips of the character most 
recently played by the late actor Heath Ledger. Beneath the picture reads 
the word 'socialism'.

The creator of the image remains unknown, but the website that first 
published the image crashed yesterday because so many had been 
attempting to view it. It has since been spotted in Los Angeles and 
Atlanta after it appeared in U.S. media.

The right-wing editor of the American Thinker website, Thomas Lifson, 
wrote today: 'It is starting.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1204213/Spoof-poster-Obamas-face-painted-The-Joker-branded-dangerous-mean-spirited.html#ixzz0NPtNt4Or


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

I heard Jay Severin talking about this Ronald Reagan speech about socialist trying to sneak their policies in through the medical insurance policies. We need a Reagan today.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0NWqvRidlk"]YouTube- Ronald Reagan on Universal Healthcare[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TdVmQVkCkk"]YouTube- Reagan Vs Obama On Healthcare[/nomedia]


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

MSP75 said:


> I heard Jay Severin talking about this Ronald Reagan speech about socialist trying to sneak their policies in through the medical insurance policies. We need a Reagan today.
> 
> YouTube - Ronald Reagan on Universal Healthcare
> 
> YouTube - Reagan Vs Obama On Healthcare


I heard the same broadcast. Funny, Reagan was referring to Medicare, which I feel should also have never been enacted.

Today's podcast, 1st day back from vacation. The Reagan clip is around 7:20.
http://media.podcastingmanager.com/41383-80830/Media/082409jayPodcast.mp3


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks to me like this Marine is still on watch for socialism -> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rRE5UK6NQU&feature=popular"]YouTube- Town Hall Meeting with U.S. Congressman Brian Baird[/nomedia]


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> This is a great video of a NY congressman getting the third degree from his voters. The Vet yelling at him about how the VA healthcare works is the best. We need more of this:
> 
> YouTube - TIM BISHOP PROTEST, SETAUKET, NY (part one)


I love the part at the end when he talks about being 'indivisible', meaning that we are all in this together... His argument pro (which is precisely the argument AGAINST this) is that when we retire, other people are going to be paying our medical bills. The problem is you can't use that fact that bloated government programs are in place to argue that we need another government program!!! He basically ADMITTED the slippery slope that every American against this program is afraid of!!! God I hate politicians


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

MSP75 said:


> This is a great video of a NY congressman getting the third degree from his voters. The Vet yelling at him about how the VA healthcare works is the best. We need more of this:
> 
> YouTube - TIM BISHOP PROTEST, SETAUKET, NY (part one)


IMO, the VA is the only legitimate government run healthcare system. The need of the people who utilize it would never had occured had brave men not served their country.

But that doesn't mean it work perfectly...or even well. Upon return, from Iraq, I had four impacted wisdom teeth that needed to be removed. My surgery after care was to take 4 200mg OTC ibuprofen. "You'll be fine."

Still, like I said before, I find it extremely interesting that just this past spring, Obama wanted private insurers--the same ones who supposedly don't give us any choice and do all they can to screw us out of coverage--to cover all or part of veteran's service and combat connected care.

Anyone see the irony there?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> IMO, the VA is the only legitimate government run healthcare system. The need of the people who utilize it would never had occured had brave men not served their country.
> 
> But that doesn't mean it work perfectly...or even well. Upon return, from Iraq, I had four impacted wisdom teeth that needed to be removed. My surgery after care was to take 4 200mg OTC ibuprofen. "You'll be fine."
> 
> ...


Obie,

I thought the same thing about the vet's and Obama's attempt to privatize VA medical care. Talk about a waffler. I don't think it is getting much press, because there are so so many things wrong with this proposed health care overhaul.


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

Foxnews interview with David Hedrick -> Taken to Task - FOXNews.com

And here he is again on Hannity -> Veteran Demands Answers From Congressman - Hannity - FOXNews.com


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Penguin said:


> Foxnews interview with David Hedrick -> Taken to Task - FOXNews.com
> 
> And here he is again on Hannity -> Veteran Demands Answers From Congressman - Hannity - FOXNews.com


They keep referring to him as a "former" Marine. As I've been told many times There is no such thing as a "former" Marine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> IMO, the VA is the only legitimate government run healthcare system. The need of the people who utilize it would never had occured had brave men not served their country.


Amen, brother!



OfficerObie59 said:


> My surgery after care was to take 4 200mg OTC ibuprofen. "You'll be fine."


The Armed Forces must keep the makers of Motrin in business. Motrin is issued as the cure for everything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

The Hollywood elites are out in force again:

Stone film says U.S. demonises Chavez
Mon Sep 7, 2009 8:33pm BST
By Mike Collett-White

VENICE (Reuters) - Director Oliver Stone says the U.S. media and government have demonised Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez and other leftist South American leaders, and argues in a new film that they were right to stand up to Washington.
Stone film says U.S. demonises Chavez | Entertainment | Reuters


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

From the article:


> "Chavez continues to remain very popular in Venezuela and he keeps getting elected. Without doubt social improvement has been extreme in Venezuela. There are many problems still but it's a wonderful change that's occurred since 2000."


Oliver Stone should ask the *majority* of Venezuelan people who voted for his opposition, you know the election(s) that he has rigged, and ask them how good of guy he is.

It must be a great feeling to speak about the "wonderful change" in Venezuela; all while living in the United States.

Then again, this is the same idiot that announced that FARC was only a terrorist organization by Western definitions. I believe he called them heroes. I remember the FARC hostage-realese ruse that he solely on the U.S and Colombian government.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I wrote this in another chavez thread...I figured I would just copy and paste it.

My fathers wife is from *Venezuela*, because the people of Caracus didnt vote for Chavez he cut off all funding for Police in and around that City and its like a war zone, her brothers and sister have all been assaulted and robbed at gunpoint, there house has gates and they cant even park in the st or they will be robbed or kidnapped. My father was just there for a funeral and said he was constantly looking over his shoulder waiting to be shot or kidnapped...he left 3 days earlier than planned.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

MetrowestPD said:


> They keep referring to him as a "former" Marine. As I've been told many times There is no such thing as a "former" Marine.


I think (and I am sure I'll get corrected instantly if I am wrong) that there is no such thing as an EX-Marine. I believe that Former Marine is an acceptable term.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ex Marine: Definition from Answers.com

"No such thing. Once a Marine, always a Marine. See Former Marine"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Speaking as one of many of you who are Republicans, I feel, after Ronald Reagan, Obama is the best thing to happen our party in a LONG time.

Now, if a good STRONG candidate can be found and marketed before 2012, preferably no later than 2010, things would swing in the RIGHT direction.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

5-0 said:


> I think (and I am sure I'll get corrected instantly if I am wrong) that there is no such thing as an EX-Marine. I believe that Former Marine is an acceptable term.


True, they either retire or expire, but they never leave "the faith."


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX4h6YYBk_4"]YouTube- Socialism in America Part 2[/nomedia]

This is an excellent compilation of this failing administration and well worth six minutes of your time.


----------



## wpd0284 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bravo to Mr Hedrick and thank you to he and all other veterans for a job well done!


----------

